# How many unfinished Kits do you have?



## T Bolt (Oct 9, 2013)

Come on guys, we all have some laying around. Post them here.

I started thinking about this the other day and looked at the ones on my “In Progress” shelf and found that I had:

1) P-40 Twin - Last worked on a week ago. Stopped to finish the current GB
2) Short Stirling - Not worked on since last month. Same reason
3) Robert L Scotts P-40K - 8 months. Don’t really know why I didn't get back to this one.
4) F-102 - 8 Months. Lost the canopy
5) Fw-190D - 8 months. Got too busy with group builds and never got back to it.
6) B-17C - 4 Years. The masking for the second shade of silver began to get to me so I took a break and never returned.
7) Boeing 307 - 4 years. Lots of problems with this one but the reason I stopped was that as there were no longer panel lines on the wings, so I was going to pull the masking off the B-17C after it was painted and put it on the 307’s wings.

Then Terry mentioned that he just picked up a Bristol Bulldog and I remembered one that I hadn't finished and I dug these out, all collecting dist for at least 6 to 8 years.

8 ) Bristol Bulldog - Ripped off some decals removing masking. Eventually bought another kit for the decals but never got back to it
9) Supermarine S6B - Managed to mix up the pontoon parts so all the attachment slots are on one and none on the other. I bought another one of these kits too, but never got back to it.
10 11) Fokker DVII and Nieuport 17 - I was going through a biplane faze back then and it ran it’s course before these were completed.

Well hopefully now I've shamed myself into working on some of these old projects now that winter is approaching, but I’m not promising anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Oct 9, 2013)

Ive got bits that ive started, didnt like, pulled the same part out of another kit and used that replacement instead. So far, boxes that that ive got half built components in include

CMR Sea Fury
Airfix Fairey Firefly
2 x Westland Wessex
a 1/850 scale USS constellation
1 x Viking Dragon Boat (wooden) 
Revell Fairey Gannet
Airfix Sea King 

So, ive got a few....


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah man............... I poked fun at people like me when I first got back into this!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now I am just another model builder.

1/72nd Davidson B-24
1/48th Unofficial GB Brewster
1/48th Davidson Hurricane
GB19 1/72 Havoc, this should not count unless I don't finish in time!
!/72nd Super Connie for HARS is also a no counter! 
Repairs for HARS
7 foot wing span 707!

Not as many as I thought! I'm doin alright.
***I am working off the end of the dining table so I have to keep it to sort of a minimum!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2013)

Great idea Glenn. All mine are 1/48....

A-6E Tram - White
S-A/B Viking - White
C-105 Arrow - Really white
CT-155 Hawk - Managed to bugger up the NFTC marking on the tail.
Seafire Mk.XV - Buggered up the RCN serial(Now have replacement)
RCAF P-51 Mustang - Cobbled together decals to make the codes. Now have the proper codes and will replaced.
Spitfire Mk. VIII - Now have the decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P-40F - Looking for decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P̶-̶4̶0̶N̶ ̶-̶ ̶D̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶a̶i̶n̶t̶ ̶s̶c̶h̶e̶m̶e̶.̶ ̶F̶o̶u̶n̶d̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶R̶C̶A̶F̶ ̶s̶c̶h̶e̶m̶e̶.̶
Spitfire Mk.V - Need white code letter decals to finish as George Beurlings aircraft.
Me109E - Now have decals to finish as "captured" British aircraft.
Fw190D - Probably strip the paint off, redo, and decal as a "captured" aircraft.
P-26 Peashooter - tiny exhausts went hither and yon.
L-4 Grasshopper - engine mounting problems.
P-400 Airacobra - Now have decals to finish as 601sqn aircraft.
P-47N - Built but needs paint and now have decals for "The Shell Pusher", my call sign on CFS3.
Sack AS-6 - Problems mounting the innards.
E.E. Lightning F.6 - Something to do with the front end.
CA-13 Boomerang - Vac-form clear parts, I think.
Il-2 Sturmovik - Trying to create a worn winter camouflage, lost interest.
SDB-3 - Problems fitting the gunners station.
Ju87G - Lost the antenna mast.
Me109F - Can't remember why I stopped this one but now have decals for a "captured" aircraft.

Yikes!!!

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2013)

Not sayin'.....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2013)

Too many.. too many, I'm afraid.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## stona (Oct 9, 2013)

One......a PCM Fw 190 A-1/2/3 combo kit. Mine will eventually be an A-2.

Do I get a prize?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2013)

Lost count, as i include those virtually finished, but just needing a small antenna or similar to be added. In the 'started but need a lot to finish' category, I have:
SE5a 1/48th scale
F-4 Phantom FGR2 1/48th scale
Wessex HAR 3 1/48th scale
Typhoon (re-build) 1/32nd scale
Hunter F6 1/32nd scale
Mosquito FBVI 1/32nd scale
Tornado F3 1/32nd scale
Spitfire MkXIV (re-build) + V1 1/48th scale
And I'm sure there are others!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Eerrrmmmm......well....eeeeehhh......hmmmm......*cough* *cough*......you see.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably easier to list those you haven't opened yet, old boy !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

See post #10....


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2013)

Unfinished vs unstarted makes a big difference. Those that I've started (and not forgotten about) are:

1/48 Hasegawa Bf109G-6
1/48 Testors/Italeri kitbashed CF-5 Freedom Fighter (still pretty bashed)
1/24 Airfix Bf109E
1/48 Tamiya P-47M (my stalled Nose Art GB entry which I plan to get back to soon)

plus a few armour kits I've given up on.


----------



## javlin (Oct 9, 2013)

Well lets see....

1/48 Mossie Revell 60%
1/48 MC205 80%
1/350 Prinz Eugen 5%
1/700 Missouri
1/48 P51
1/48 Albatross

I have three on the desk under construction with some paint 1/72 Stuka 40%,1/72 Poetez-603 60% and the B-25 95% should all be done in a couple of weeks.On another forum and it was kinda hap hazard they had complete your model build so alot of different entries.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Probably easier to list those you haven't opened yet, old boy !



...Still not sayin'


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 10, 2013)

I plead the 5th....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 10, 2013)

I can't even remember all of them.
There are two ships that I have been working on, one since 1993, and one since 2001.
A German Jagdpanzer that is 3 years on.
The aircraft....too many to count.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 10, 2013)

Just two.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 10, 2013)

Ooooooooooooooo. Someone who thinks he's a winner!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 10, 2013)

Only if you are going by the least unfinished.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 10, 2013)

This is true.
No rules were set for the prize.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 10, 2013)

I looked around and found a few more

12) Rufe (Zero float plane) - Had a brain fart and sprayed the dullcoat before the decals. Doh!
13) A6M2 Zero - Just need to put on the prop and cowl......for the last 10 years
14) Grumman XF5-1 Skyrocket - Just the props for this one....only about 8 years
15) AMT F4U-1 Corsair, the old old AMT kit. Finished except for the decals and the long lost canopy. Did this one before I moved to the city so it's at least 15 years
16) RMS Campbelltown 4 stack destroyer - Had the deck done and the front portion was broken off in an accident. It can be repaired but I never did. At least 8 years ago.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 10, 2013)

man, I would suggest you do some finishing perhaps Glenn. I would love to see some of those finished.....


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 11, 2013)

A lot of them are real close so I think I'll be working on them now that I have some breathing space before the next group build starts.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> I looked around and found a few more
> 
> 12) Rufe (Zero float plane) - Had a brain fart and sprayed the dullcoat before the decals. Doh!
> .


----------



## stona (Oct 13, 2013)

This is an interesting thread. I feel like the only one who only builds one model at a time. I invariably start a model and battle through until I finish it, no matter what it takes. Now I'm thinking that this is a bit unusual 
Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you you seen a doctor about this?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## stona (Oct 13, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Have you you seen a doctor about this?



Not yet! I'm not sure whether I am the only one marching in time and that it's you lot that all need help 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2013)

The latter would be the truest statement!
Me thinks.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Westfield Charlie (Oct 16, 2013)

I love this thread! I was afraid I was the only one sitting on the obsessive compulsive bench! I almost always just plow right through with whatever model I'm working on until I finish it. More than occasionally working 8 or more hours a day. Yes, it makes me a bit wide-eyed and loosey goosey. The only exception is that I try to do as much spray painting ahead of time as I can, since I don't spray paint indoors and the winters here usually last from about Hallowe'en to Memorial Day!


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 16, 2013)

Boxed in the “closet” I currently have; 93 fixed wing aircraft; 1 Helicopter; 1 Battleship and a Jeep. I have 2 1:72 aircraft working - a Fairy Battle and Ki-61 "Tony".


----------



## N4521U (Oct 16, 2013)

So then, you have about 25 years work in the closet..... IF you can build an average of 4 kits per year?


----------



## parsifal (Oct 16, 2013)

For me, that would be a coule of lifetimes worth of kits.......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

P*ssys! I could get them done in 5 years tops!
After the ones that I have had since 1993, of course...


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 16, 2013)

If I make it to retirement I think My stash will go pretty quickly. My Wife is on me now not to spend all day at the workbench when I have a day off.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

Wives, silly creatures.............. they just dunt understand!


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 17, 2013)

N4521U said:


> So then, you have about 25 years work in the closet..... IF you can build an average of 4 kits per year?


You math may be a little shakey but you make your point.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm still not sayin'.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2013)

I bought software to catalogue my model kits and now I have an exact count...but I'm still not telling.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 17, 2013)

What software is that Jim? I keep mine on an excel spread sheet but it's really not satisfactory.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2013)

This amigo (and there is a free version):

KitBASE

Suisoft Limited - KitBase - scale model database


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well, I've got.....d*mmit, need to start all over again!


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 17, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> I bought software to catalogue my model kits and now I have an exact count...but I'm still not telling.



I have been keeping track on my pc with my own format but I may get this, it looks pretty comprehensive!
I also immediately copy all decal sheets to my pc.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

muscogeemike said:


> You math may be a little shakey but you make your point.



Me, Math, Shakey?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 17, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> This amigo (and there is a free version):
> 
> KitBASE
> 
> Suisoft Limited - KitBase - scale model database



Even I would be spending All my time filling out the forms! and never having time to build.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2013)

Well lets see 2 under the bed 3 in the closet 3 under the work bench 4 on the work bench. I don't think I forgot where I hid any other ones so 12. I better get busy.


----------



## Trebor (Oct 17, 2013)

I've got 3. 2 1/48 Spitfires, and one 1/72 stratocruiser. I've decided to put away my 1/48th Piper Cherokee for a while and start on the 1/144th Pan Am 707 and 747. maybe include the Boeing B314 clipper as well


----------



## Trebor (Oct 18, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Come on guys, we all have some laying around. Post them here.
> 
> I started thinking about this the other day and looked at the ones on my “In Progress” shelf and found that I had:
> 
> ...



where did you get that Boeing Stratoliner??


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 18, 2013)

Trebor said:


> where did you get that Boeing Stratoliner??


Maquette Boeing Model 307 I bought mail order years and years ago. May have been from Squadron or Discount Plastic Models, but I don't really remember which. You still see them come up on eBay every now and then but there are none there now. WARNING!! It's a very basic kit. with a VERY limited run fuselage, the most primitive limited run parts I have ever seen. The wings, engines, horizontal tail and landing gear are from the old Frog B-17E and are also pretty basic. I've bought Quick Boost engines for it and intend to use the extra cowlings from an early Academy B-17 kit, and may even change out the horizontal tail with some extra early style ones I have from another Academy B-17 kit.


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 18, 2013)

.
.
.
Greetings Tbolt


Looks like you have good start on the F-106, Delta Dart .............very fast Interceptor aircraft



No.......... S***, look at this photo and put a date on when it was taken....



Note the F-106 the Delta Duce ........





To get back on subject......... When my brother comes over to visit........... I have to run him out of the model room. He has a bad habit of
borrowing my spare model parts ...............






Later,


Mike
.
.
.


----------



## mikec1 (Oct 18, 2013)

.
.
.
In the old days............ or in the earlier days ..... 





.... Ozz ............








.... A desk top that I made several years ago .... 







.... 

 .... 

 .... 

 .... 

 .... 

 .... 

 .... 











Have a good one.......... 



Mike
.
.
.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 19, 2013)

mikec1 said:


> . No.......... *S****, look at this photo and put a date on when it was taken....
> 
> 
> Later,
> Mike



Sorry mate, but I for one am growing weary of your expletives..... for me it doesn't really add anything to the replies. Just me.


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow and I thought I was slack! 

In 1:48 of course  

Fokker E.V - getting there, so damn fiddly. My first attempt at a WW1 fighter, although i did have a go at an SE5a as a 12 year old, still have it, but won't say anymore as this doesn't count!
TA4 Skyhawk - finally found the 75th Anniversary markings




FB9 Vampire - also managed to find RNZAF markings for this one too. Not started yet.


cheers
yakflyer


----------



## Alex . (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a 1/72 Sea Fury sat at home, I've assembled the fuselage and wings and that's about it.

Also a Hudson, I've painted the interior and just haven't had time since with the dissertation looming and the intensive university drinking life....


----------



## YakFlyer (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I bought that 1:48 GreatWall Fw189 so now I have three waiting. No more!
*cuts credit card up to avoid any more online purchases*


----------



## N4521U (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't need that plastic in your hand with Paypal! You sly dog you.


BTW............. need clarification.
If a kit box is opened to look inside, 
_is it then considered Started?????_


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2013)

Definitely not Bill, cause if it is I'm in deep doo doo....


----------



## silence (Nov 7, 2013)

- 1/48 Revell 109G-10 (just need to finish lacquer and add the canopy and hanging stuff.)
- 1/48 Meng Me 410 - prob gonna add extra goodies; its a beautiful kit
- 1/48 Zvezda La-5FN
- 1/48Tamiya P-47 bubbletop - need one last bit of info or two for a specific kite markings
- 1/48 both planes from an Eduard 1/48 D-11/D-13 box - waiting on a couple aftermarket parts for a custom build of a D-13
- 1/32 Eduard Boelcke Albatros D. II - by July for our annual IPMS show: WWI Theme for obvious reasons
- 1/48 HobbyBoss Me 262A-1a/U5 - may use this just for parts
- 1/400 Heller Prinz Eugen
- 1/400 Heller Gneisenau
- 1/400 Heller Graf Spee
- 1/350 Scharnhorst-ish custom build - all but done; need PE and light AA
- repair a 1/400 "rebuilt" Hood that capsized off a table
- repair a 1/32 Eurofighter "Wild Weasel" custom
- repair a 1/48 Go-229 (prob not gonna happen!)
- repair a 1/350 SMS Koenig by July for our annual IPMS show: WWI Theme for obvious reasons
- multiple 1/35 AFVs - tanks and flak
- a Graf Zeppelin in some forgotten scale
- a Type XX! u-boat in some forgotten scale
- 1/35 Panther F with night vision
- 1/35 Panther II
- jonesing for the new 1/48 KittyHawk MiG-25 Foxbat to hit the shelves - not that I don't have enough to do already; this list is depressingly long.

and the pre-eminent lady-in-waiting... a 1/200 Bismarck (need KA's after-market package and assurances of good standing in God's eyes before even starting)

(prob forgetting a few, too)


----------



## silence (Nov 7, 2013)

YakFlyer said:


> Well I bought that 1:48 GreatWall Fw189 so now I have three waiting. No more!
> *cuts credit card up to avoid any more online purchases*



Hate to tell you this but that just doesn't work: you WILL find a way around it.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 7, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Don't need that plastic in your hand with Paypal! You sly dog you.
> 
> 
> BTW............. need clarification.
> ...


Definitely not! I don't consider it started unless placric is glued to plastic. Removal of major airframe parts off the sprues for test fitting doesn't count either or I'd be in the deep dodo with Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Definitely not! I don't consider it started unless placric is glued to plastic. Removal of major airframe parts off the sprues for test fitting doesn't count either or I'd be in the deep dodo with Wayne.



Amen brother..!


----------



## YakFlyer (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh dear, the list is growing. 

Added: 1:48 Henschel He123 (tamiya) and Ju 87 (Airfix). Both very cheap, and needed the 87 to complete my Battle of Britain collection. :S


----------



## N4521U (Nov 13, 2013)

*ALERT:*

_Getting_ the kits........... does not mean they are_ Unfinished_........ that has been clarified!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep, they can't be un-finished if they ain't started!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just added a 1/48 AMT P-40N to my unfinished list, currently stripping the paint and redoing it as an RCAF bird.

Geo


----------



## N4521U (Nov 14, 2013)

That's like Creating an unfinished kit!
Why would you do it?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 14, 2013)

I stopped the build about 4 or 5 years ago before I put the decals on. Forgot I even had it until I was searching for my missing 190D box so I added it to my list today.

Geo


----------



## s1chris (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's one to add to my growing list of built but unfinished due to not having serial numbers and code decals - 

RCAF MK X Wellington -


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks good Chris. You should be able to get Dull Red codes and serial s decals from Hannants. If you're stuck, let me know - I _might_ have some in 1/72nd scale that could be used, depending on what letter/numbers you need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Yep, they can't be un-finished if they ain't started!



could that also be... un-started ?


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 16, 2013)

That would be the 'Post your stash!' thread.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/model-kit-reviews/post-your-stash-20197-48.html


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> could that also be... un-started ?



Un-begun?


----------



## s1chris (Nov 17, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Looks good Chris. You should be able to get Dull Red codes and serial s decals from Hannants. If you're stuck, let me know - I _might_ have some in 1/72nd scale that could be used, depending on what letter/numbers you need.



Cheers Terry, it's just a case of me getting on the Hannants website and basically purchasing as many variants of letters and numbers as possible. I just keep failing to do it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2013)

One does hope that, books bought for the reason of looking for suitable projects, projects for which kit does exist, just waiting for acceptable subjects, does not count as started/unfinished kits, if so....i'm such deep sh*t, that my head would stick up in Wayne's sh*tter, bog...throne!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 17, 2013)

s1chris said:


> Cheers Terry, it's just a case of me getting on the Hannants website and basically purchasing as many variants of letters and numbers as possible. I just keep failing to do it!



What letters do you need, I got a sheet to do my Lanc PO*J.


----------



## muscogeemike (Dec 24, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Maquette Boeing Model 307 I bought mail order years and years ago. May have been from Squadron or Discount Plastic Models, but I don't really remember which. You still see them come up on eBay every now and then but there are none there now. WARNING!! It's a very basic kit. with a VERY limited run fuselage, the most primitive limited run parts I have ever seen. The wings, engines, horizontal tail and landing gear are from the old Frog B-17E and are also pretty basic. I've bought Quick Boost engines for it and intend to use the extra cowlings from an early Academy B-17 kit, and may even change out the horizontal tail with some extra early style ones I have from another Academy B-17 kit.



I wonder if the Williams Bros. kit a copy of this one? Sounds like it.


----------



## muscogeemike (Dec 24, 2013)

s1chris said:


> Here's one to add to my growing list of built but unfinished due to not having serial numbers and code decals -
> 
> RCAF MK X Wellington -



Oh! That's pretty.


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ugh.

1/32 Revell F-4E (building it as a Luftwaffe F-4F)
1/32 Revell Ju 88
1/48 Hasegawa F-14
1/48 Hasegawa CF-18
1/48 Italeri Tornado
1/48 Hasegawa Hawker Typhoon
1/48 Revell A-6 Intruder

I feel like there are a couple more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 30, 2013)

Let's just say the list grows because of the Museum!


----------



## javlin (Dec 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Let's just say the list grows because of the Museum!


And i wish I had a musuem looking fore mine


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2014)

Fortunately I only have two. The Guillow's Fairchild 24 and the F3F. The Fairchild is next on my list.... the F3F is somewhere in limbo.

Charles


----------



## Totalize (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a building kit for an M4 Sherman tank that I wish use to mount the Sherman. It's just sitting there unfinished. It's a vacuum form kit and I just absolutely hate them. They never fit right and the amount of filling and sanding required is enough to choke a horse.

Here a picture of what's it suppose to look like finished.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2014)

Hell, I thought that was the finished thing and was wondering what all the whinging was about.......


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2014)

Charles those are great!


----------



## MacArther (Jan 10, 2014)

1. Gundam RX78-4 Master Grade 1/100th scale: Haven't finished as I can't find a screw driver the right size to put the screws into the plastic! Going on 1+ year now inactive.
2. Dauntless Dive Bomber 1/72nd Scale by Testors: Started out strong...haven't had the time to get the correct paints for some of the parts. 2+ years inactive.
3. Revell P-51B/C Mustang 1:48 scale: Ashamedly, not opened.
4. Revell P40B Tiger Shark 1:48 scale: Just need to find the instructions somewhere, 3/4ths of the way done otherwise.
5. Revell Ju 87 D Stuka 1:48 scale: Also not opened.
6. RX-0 Unicorn Gundam (Destroy Mode)+ Head Display Base 1/48 scale: Just got it for Christmas, so it has been looked through, but nothing else.
7. A PT-109 kit that is hiding somewhere, who's scale and maker I can't recall.


----------



## MacArther (Jan 12, 2014)

Did we all run out of unfinished models?


----------



## Blue Yonder (Mar 20, 2014)

Most of mine is in 1/48:
1/48 Pegasus Hurricane (Needs overspray and decals)
1/48 Revell Spitfire Mk. 1 (fell off the workbench and boxed it afterwards)
1/48 Tamiya Spitfire Mk. 1 (x2)
1/48 Revell B-17C (Koster Conversion kit)- first experience with vacuum formed and it ended dreadful..
1/48 Revell P-51B Mustang

And I don't do much 1/72 but I have the Academy B-17C/D sitting in a box somewhere...?


----------



## Blue Yonder (Mar 20, 2014)

MacArther said:


> 1. Gundam RX78-4 Master Grade 1/100th scale: Haven't finished as I can't find a screw driver the right size to put the screws into the plastic! Going on 1+ year now inactive.
> 2. Dauntless Dive Bomber 1/72nd Scale by Testors: Started out strong...haven't had the time to get the correct paints for some of the parts. 2+ years inactive.
> 3. Revell P-51B/C Mustang 1:48 scale: Ashamedly, not opened.
> 4. Revell P40B Tiger Shark 1:48 scale: Just need to find the instructions somewhere, 3/4ths of the way done otherwise.
> ...



Maybe Revell?


----------



## MacArther (Mar 20, 2014)

I just know the whole thing is modeled in a mix between army drab-and puke green....great for completely repainting!


----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2014)

Just crossed off on of my unfinished models, very satisfying.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (May 6, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 6, 2014)

N4521U said:


> *ALERT:*
> 
> _Getting_ the kits........... does not mean they are_ Unfinished_........ that has been clarified!


This may or may not cause panic...

But *technically* speaking, if the item has no paint on it, then it is in "unfinished" condition.

At least that's how it works with furniture...


----------



## N4521U (May 6, 2014)

So now I have to admit to procrastination?

Not gonna do it.........................!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## YakFlyer (May 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

Making some progress! Final model in my pile is the 1;48 Fw189. A few pics to be posted in due course.  
I have just bought the SMER Tiger Moth (hasn't arrived yet). I hear it is not the best kit, but I'll do what I can with it, intending to finish it as




which I fly regularly. See how this goes....
Busy long weekend of flying coming up as it turns out. Weather looks perfect so bring it on. Procrastination on the modeling front? Not me!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 29, 2014)

Nice amigo!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2014)

hope it turns out well on both kits!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ccheese (Aug 9, 2014)

I guess I'm very fortunate. I only have two....started and not completed, that is. The F3F and the Fairchild 24. I hope to complete the Fairchild this fall.

Charles


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2014)

Woah, that second one is neat!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 10, 2014)

Very cool Charles!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Agree!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2014)

Cool!!!


----------



## tigerdriver (Nov 17, 2014)

I have just the one, an Eduard Dora that was a bit beyond my pay grade as it turned out and I got so frustrated with i havent sat at the workbench in a year or so...

Wanted, one modelling mojo, last seen evaporating ina puff of ill fitting wheel well parts


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 17, 2014)

Pop the Battle of Britain DVD into the player, that will get you going.


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Nov 27, 2014)

No BS I have 457 kits still in the box! It is hard for me to choose my next build, I have 171 Focke Wulf 190s alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2014)

Dang dude!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2015)

Amending the list...


A-6E Tram - White
S-A/B Viking - White
C-105 Arrow - Really white
CT-155 Hawk - Managed to bugger up the NFTC marking on the tail.
Seafire Mk.XV - Buggered up the RCN serial(Now have replacement)
RCAF P-51 Mustang - Cobbled together decals to make the codes. Now have the proper codes and will replaced.
Spitfire Mk. VIII - Now have the decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P-40F - Looking for decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P̶-̶4̶0̶N̶ ̶-̶ ̶D̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶a̶i̶n̶t̶ ̶s̶c̶h̶e̶m̶e̶.̶ ̶F̶o̶u̶n̶d̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶R̶C̶A̶F̶ ̶s̶c̶h̶e̶m̶e̶.̶
Spitfire Mk.V - Need white code letter decals to finish as George Beurlings aircraft.
Me109E - Now have decals to finish as "captured" British aircraft.
Fw190D - Probably strip the paint off, redo, and decal as a "captured" aircraft.
P-26 Peashooter - tiny exhausts went hither and yon.
L-4 Grasshopper - engine mounting problems.
P̶-̶4̶0̶0̶ ̶A̶i̶r̶a̶c̶o̶b̶r̶a̶ ̶-̶ ̶N̶o̶w̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶d̶e̶c̶a̶l̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶f̶i̶n̶i̶s̶h̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶6̶0̶1̶s̶q̶n̶ ̶a̶i̶r̶c̶r̶a̶f̶t̶
P-47N - Built but needs paint and now have decals for "The Shell Pusher", my call sign on CFS3.
Sack AS-6 - Problems mounting the innards.
E.E. Lightning F.6 - Something to do with the front end.
CA-13 Boomerang - Vac-form clear parts, I think.
Il-2 Sturmovik - Trying to create a worn winter camouflage, lost interest.
SDB-3 - Problems fitting the gunners station.
Ju87G - Lost the antenna mast.
Me109F - Can't remember why I stopped this one but now have decals for a "captured" aircraft.


Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2015)

Still way too many...even stopped posting recent purchases out of embarrassment.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2015)

Same here.. just too many.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2015)

I only have around 90 kits to be built, and around 8 or 9 models to finish. I've worked it out that, at my present build-rate, I'll be 112 years old by the time I finish them all .................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 13, 2015)

I hope you make it Terry.


----------



## net_sailor (Jul 14, 2015)

My unfinished kits:
F-14 Tomcat 1/144 - under construction right now (never stopped!), estimated finish time: 4 days
YF-22 1/72 - partially assembled, need decals and painting. Build stopped about 10 years ago, just lost interest...
RA-5C 1/72 - assembled and painted, some decals applied. Unfortunately after few months some deep sinks of putty occurred (I used ton of putty to make him right). After this catastrophe I lost interest in puttying and painting again. I bought another kit of Vigilante.
EA-6A 1/72 - generally painted and some decals applied. Abandoned about 10 years ago. Never fully assembled cause I can't decide if I should make wings folded or not.
P-51D 1/72 - many times painted and washed to find the best way of NMF. Now a test model.
Me 262A 1/72 - that's my OPUS MAGNUM. Extremely opened and detailed scratch-built conversion. Abandoned about 10 years ago. Main components already sculpted. Some minor detail will have to be done. Need assembling and painting.
Bf 109V21 1/72 - scratch-built conversion to a radial powered Messer. Most geometry work was done. Lost interest after new model kit was released.
AH-1W Super Cobra 1/72 - built stopped some 10 years ago after rescribing all panel lines. Assembly never started, just little painting on the cockpit parts was done. Now project emerged. Estimated finish time: 3-4 months.
MQ-8B 1/48 - resin kit started about 2 months ago with strong intention of quick build. All airframe assembled, but now waiting for some details, which missing after sanding. Estimated finish time: 1 month.
MiG-23MF 1/48 - started about year ago. Some parts glued, other parts I cut on minor pieces (all moving surfaces are separated). Replacement resin parts din't fitted well. For 6 months I'm looking at the box and wait if all or any of these parts jumps on their places?
TS-11 Iskra 1/48 - all resin kit. About 6 months ago I cut the main parts from the resin blocks for a fitting purposes but not glued. Model waits for a painting masks which has not been released yet.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2015)

I had 300 but have been getting rid of many of them. Now I'm down to about 15 kits.


----------



## parsifal (Jul 14, 2015)

chris, when we are done with the this day in Europe thread, you and I both need some build therapy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 14, 2015)

davetheWWIInut said:


> No BS I have 457 kits still in the box! It is hard for me to choose my next build, I have 171 Focke Wulf 190s alone.



I just have to ask the question.......what was the deciding factor in buying Fw 190 number 171?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2015)

He who dies with the most 190's wins.... Even I don't have that many 190's...maybe I should do a count...?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2015)

pbehn said:


> I just have to ask the question.......what was the deciding factor in buying Fw 190 number 171?



Because ... the number 172 is about to be issued?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## net_sailor (Jul 15, 2015)

Are you suggesting the davetheWWIInut's aim is to collect 190 of 190's? That's make sense! 

However, 190 is a quite low number. Let's try do the same with 787 Dreamliners


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)

now there is a challenge....


----------



## Shawn M (Jul 17, 2015)

i think im pushing 60-65 kits now


----------



## parsifal (Jul 17, 2015)

net_sailor said:


> Are you suggesting the davetheWWIInut's aim is to collect 190 of 190's? That's make sense!
> 
> However, 190 is a quite low number. Let's try do the same with 787 Dreamliners



No No No .......That wont do. How many were built....over 20000....thats how many are needed, that way none are left out.


----------



## at6 (Jul 17, 2015)

I have maybe 500+ unbuilt, 10 to 15 started but no where near finished. I have over 40 AT-6, T-6G, Harvards both II and IV plus a vacuformed conversion to make a Harvard MK I from the Revellogram AT-6. I've counted around 18 FW-190 kits, 12 JU-88s, 4 Ju-188s, 21 A36/P-51s, and I have no idea how many spitfires plus all of the Japanese planes. 
,


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2015)

F-86, damn decals giving me problems and a p-51D..... One day I'll get the courage to finish


----------



## javlin (Oct 31, 2015)

I am sitting @180-200 now and about 7-10 in various stages.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2015)

That's not much Kevin....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't dare to count mine....scares me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## prem895 (Nov 1, 2015)

Does that include the ones that were almost done,but became casualties of war ?


----------



## JKim (Nov 3, 2015)

I recently re-entered this hobby so I don't have much of a backlog (yet). One kit that that was started and not yet finished:

1. Trumpeter 1/48 MiG-23M

I have a few kits on my shelf that I haven't started on:

1. Zoukei-Mura 1/48 Ta152-H1
2. Hasegawa 1/32 Fw190D-9 "Rudel" box
3. Hasegawa 1/48 Bf109K-4
4. Dragon/DML 1/48 Ju88G-6
5. Eduard 1/48 F6F-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 3, 2015)

JKim said:


> I recently re-entered this hobby so I don't have much of a backlog (yet). One kit that that was started and not yet finished:
> 
> 1. Trumpeter 1/48 MiG-23M
> 
> ...



John, your making the rest of us look bad !


----------



## prem895 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have 1/32 Revell BF-110 1/48 Trumpy Condor 1/32 Trumpy F4U-1 1/48 Revell B-25. All require paint, but now that the weather is too cold to paint outside. I will have to wait till spring, and by that time I will have a 1/48 JU-52 and most likely a 1/48 Trumpy Wellington mk1 that will need paint


----------



## javlin (Nov 3, 2015)

rochie said:


> John, your making the rest of us look bad !



Johnny Bravo need's to get with the program


----------



## JKim (Nov 3, 2015)

If I can manage to finish the Flogger off, I'll have zero and make you guys look REALLY bad.

What do you guys do with the boxes of your completed kits? I've kept all of mine.


----------



## prem895 (Nov 3, 2015)

Me too, just flatten on the folds and voila. 40 finished = 1 unbuilt +/- 2%


----------



## javlin (Nov 3, 2015)

I keep instruction John in a 1/24 box(30yrs worth) and in another 1/24 box extra parts and a 1/32 scale box gets all the extra decals.The instructions has all the kits now in my possession or one's I gave away to the kids on the block when moving.While I have about 150 kits built I bet their is instructions for 200-250?unlike the old love letters and pictures of old GF's that woman in the other half of the house made sure they disappeared


----------



## imalko (Nov 15, 2015)

I actually counted my kits. The result is that I have 46 unstarted kits in boxes (all 1/72 scale except for one in 1/48 ). Other then that, I have 18 more kits in various stages of assembly - some of them lack only finishing touches (like antenna wires, weathering, unpainted canopy frames, etc.) others are barely started. Many of them are unfinished Group Build projects unfortunately. Haven't counted how many finished models I have though.


----------



## SANCER (Nov 17, 2015)

Now I stroll through this subforum , take the opportunity to let you know that to just over three years of returning to the hobby, I have 6 completed aircraft, 2 assembly process and 5 in closed boxes, waiting their turn ... !! 

You know that everyone is 1/48, really I wish I could spend more time !! 

With reference to the boxes from my finished models (*John* - *JKim* -), only I keep the cover (box art) and I am putting together in an appropriate box, just as the instructions and decal surplus. Also gradually accumulating parts and spare parts. 

Best regards 

Saludos desde México colegas!!

Luis Carlos
SANCER


----------



## at6 (Nov 24, 2015)

I have 7 or 8 almost done kits and more unstarted than I will ever get to in this lifetime.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2016)

A-6E Tram - White
S-A/B Viking - White
C-105 Arrow - Really white
CT-155 Hawk - Managed to bugger up the NFTC marking on the tail.
Seafire Mk.XV - Buggered up the RCN serial(Now have replacement)
RCAF P-51 Mustang - Cobbled together decals to make the codes. Now have the proper codes and will replaced.
Spitfire Mk. VIII - Now have the decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P-40F - Looking for decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P̶-̶4̶0̶N̶ ̶-̶ ̶D̶o̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶a̶i̶n̶t̶ ̶s̶c̶h̶e̶m̶e̶.̶ ̶F̶o̶u̶n̶d̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶R̶C̶A̶F̶ ̶s̶c̶h̶e̶m̶e̶.̶
Spitfire Mk.V - Need white code letter decals to finish as George Beurlings aircraft.
Me109E - Now have decals to finish as "captured" British aircraft.
Fw190D - Probably strip the paint off, redo, and decal as a "captured" aircraft.
P-26 Peashooter - tiny exhausts went hither and yon.
L-4 Grasshopper - engine mounting problems.
P̶-̶4̶0̶0̶ ̶A̶i̶r̶a̶c̶o̶b̶r̶a̶ ̶-̶ ̶N̶o̶w̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶d̶e̶c̶a̶l̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶f̶i̶n̶i̶s̶h̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶6̶0̶1̶s̶q̶n̶ ̶a̶i̶r̶c̶r̶a̶f̶t̶
P-47N - Built but needs paint and now have decals for "The Shell Pusher", my call sign on CFS3.
Sack AS-6 - Problems mounting the innards.
E.E. Lightning F.6 - Something to do with the front end.
CA-13 Boomerang - Vac-form clear parts, I think.
Il-2 Sturmovik - Trying to create a worn winter camouflage, lost interest.
SDB-3 - Problems fitting the gunners station.
Ju87G - Lost the antenna mast.
Me109F - Can't remember why I stopped this one but now have decals for a "captured" aircraft.
Typhoon Mk.Ib - Missing instuctions
Fw 190A-3 - I forgot I had started this.
Amended the amended list. Me 109E is done, photos in a bit.


Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2017)

Amended the above list to include a Hasegawa Fw 190A-3 I forgot I had started and is about ¾ done . I'll start finishing it in the "What's on the Workbench" Thread. To be done as a "captured" bird


----------



## javlin (Apr 20, 2017)

Well you make me feel better Geo my list would be maybe 1/3 your list size


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 26, 2017)

I currently have 26 unbuilt kits and 3 more inbound but I don't count them until they arrive. George turned me onto this, great site!

Share your stash: rbruceporter - Stash


----------



## javlin (Apr 26, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> I currently have 26 unbuilt kits and 3 more inbound but I don't count them until they arrive. George turned me onto this, great site!
> 
> Share your stash: rbruceporter - Stash



Key word Robert is the "unfinished" part let's not even get into the realm of un-built for Lord Wayne rules that and probably unfinished?For me it's about 200 un-built and 10-15 unfinished.


----------



## Robert Porter (Apr 26, 2017)

That one failed in my ocular filters, I read unbuilt. Shame, well for me its 3 unfinished kits currently. However unbuilt is also unfinished so I suppose you could go either way.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Unfinished vs unstarted makes a big difference. Those that I've started (and not forgotten about) are:
> 
> 1/48 Hasegawa Bf109G-6
> 1/48 Testors/Italeri kitbashed CF-5 Freedom Fighter (still pretty bashed)
> ...



Update:

1/48 Hasegawa Bf109G-6 - *DONE*
1/48 Testors/Italeri kitbashed CF-5 Freedom Fighter (still pretty bashed) - *STILL UNFINISHED*
1/24 Airfix Bf109E - *STILL UNFINISHED*
1/48 Tamiya P-47M (my stalled Nose Art GB entry which I plan to get back to soon) - *DONE*

*New Unfinished:
*
1/48 Academy P-38F
1/350 USS Princeton
1/48 Ar196
1/48 Swordfish (almost done)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2017)

Unfinished eh ?
I'm saying nothing - noo-thing. (I am from Barthelona !).
With my recent performance, or should that be non-performance, the list seems to have grown and, the way things are going, the 'un-finished' list could soon (almost) equal the 'un-started' list !

Back in, or around, 2010, I had the bright idea of starting out on a series of builds for my 'Battle of Britain - The Hardest Days' collection, featuring a total of 25 models, in 1/48th scale, all of which were to be linked directly to particular pilots / crews in specific combats in the period August 15th to September 7th.
The aim was to display the finished collection, along with suitably relevant, illustrated, 'exhibition' panels, at my local Ex-Serviceman's Club, during the 75th anniversary of the Battle, over the weekend of 'Battle of Britain Day' (16th September), or close to that date, allowing for airshow attendance, with that anniversary having now been and gone, back in 2015 !
Models (for that 'collection') built so far - one, which was done some 20+ years ago !
Models started - er ....... about two, which have only had parts removed from the sprues, and some scribed marks added where cuts or other mods are required !
Will I get them all built, and finished, for the 80th Anniversary ?
Er ........ ah ........ oh, look, is that the time ?
I must go, got to see a dog about a man .................. and count the other unfinished models. Now, where did I put my calculator, as I'm sure to need it to add-up all the figures !!!


----------



## Silver wings1 (Aug 13, 2017)

Gees, and I thought I was the only one that had too many to count unfinished


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2017)

Far, Far too many in both camps.....


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 13, 2017)

I got this wrong before, but if unfinished means started but not completed, I am up to 4 now. All but one is waiting for the canopy to be masked so I can proceed.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 14, 2017)

That is the intention of the thread Robert, models started but not finished

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2017)

Just the two for me.
B-26, monogram, doubt i will ever finish it and may end up as a hack to practice airbrush techniques on.

Bf 110 G-2, Revell, all painted and glossed waiting for me to pluck up the courage to start masking the canopy.

Both 1/48


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

T Bolt said:


> That is the intention of the thread Robert, models started but not finished


Thanks! I think I misunderstood before and posted my stash! But I was too lazy to go back and look. Do models you started and then threw across the room count?


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

rochie said:


> Just the two for me.
> B-26, monogram, doubt i will ever finish it and may end up as a hack to practice airbrush techniques on.
> 
> Bf 110 G-2, Revell, all painted and glossed waiting for me to pluck up the courage to start masking the canopy.
> ...


You and I share the same issue, Canopy masking! Someone could make some serious money and build a huge store of good Karma if they were willing to offer a service to mask canopies by mail!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 14, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> You and I share the same issue, Canopy masking! Someone could make some serious money and build a huge store of good Karma if they were willing to offer a service to mask canopies by mail!


Yep absolutely hate it, may start buying pre cut masks


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

rochie said:


> Yep absolutely hate it, may start buying pre cut masks


I actually am doing exactly that! Plus trying to learn to cut my own masks! I admire and envy those with steady hands and good eyesight that can do this task with relative ease!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 14, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Thanks! I think I misunderstood before and posted my stash! But I was too lazy to go back and look. Do models you started and then threw across the room count?


Depends in how much damage you inflected. If there's a glint of hope that it might be finished some day in the distant future it should be included.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2017)

Geo is my hero!


----------



## conkerking (May 3, 2020)

I can only do one at a time!


----------



## Zippythehog (May 6, 2020)

Heller MS 406 Polish 
Revell Spitfire MkVB 309FS, 39FG WZ*Y
Sword Re2001
Arma Hurricane MkI box decals


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2020)

....a handful!


----------



## T Bolt (May 18, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> ....a handful!


----------



## stona (May 19, 2020)

Partially and soon to be completed:

Iconicair 1/32 Spiteful.

I've been working on this for a while now as it takes a bit of work to get it together. I started on the paint yesterday.

Next in the lockdown, in an order yet to be determined by paint availability (I don't have all the US equivalents of the British DFS in my collection, so I need to source them for the P-51, and some masks for the national markings).

Tamiya 1/32 P51-D

Special Hobby 1/32 Fi 103 A-1/Re 4 (the version of the V-1 piloted by a 'volunteer').

I don't have any other incomplete kits at all. I don't collect kits or keep a stash.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2020)

Reichenberg Re IV (Fi 103)


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2021)

Amended list to show the Typhoon and Bf 109E are finished
A-6E Tram - White
S-A/B Viking - White
C-105 Arrow - Really white
CT-155 Hawk - Managed to bugger up the NFTC marking on the tail.
Seafire Mk.XV - Buggered up the RCN serial(Now have replacement)
RCAF P-51 Mustang - Cobbled together decals to make the codes. Now have the proper codes and will replaced.
Spitfire Mk. VIII - Now have the decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P-40F - Looking for decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P-40N - Don't like the paint scheme. Found an RCAF scheme
Spitfire Mk.V - Need white code letter decals to finish as George Beurlings aircraft.
Bf 109E - Now have decals to finish as a "captured" British aircraft
Fw190D - Probably strip the paint off, redo, and decal as a "captured" aircraft.
P-26 Peashooter - tiny exhausts went hither and yon.
L-4 Grasshopper - engine mounting problems.
P-400 Airacobra - Now have decals to finish as 601 Sqn. aircraft
P-47N - Built but needs paint and now have decals for "The Shell Pusher", my call sign on CFS3.
Sack AS-6 - Problems mounting the innards.
E.E. Lightning F.6 - Something to do with the front end.
Il-2 Sturmovik - Trying to create a worn winter camouflage, lost interest.
SDB-3 - Problems fitting the gunners station.
Ju87G - Lost the antenna mast.
Me109F - Can't remember why I stopped this one but now have decals for a "captured" aircraft.
Typhoo Mk.Ib - Missing instructions
Fw 190A-3 - I forgot I had started this.


----------



## pbehn (Jan 2, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Amended list to show the Typhoon and Bf 109E are finished
> A-6E Tram - White
> S-A/B Viking - White
> C-105 Arrow - Really white
> ...


Ah, but how many unstarted kits do you have? "There lies the rub".

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 2, 2021)

This is like asking me to face my own mortality

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## jgreiner (Jan 3, 2021)

None. Well, just the 3 on my bench right now. Do the 400 unstarted in the boxes in my basement count?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jan 3, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> This is like asking me to face my own mortality


That's what I feel every time I look at the stash "times a wast'in"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2021)

I keep a spreadsheet of my stash and here's a list of my unfinished kits:







Not included on this page are 3 ship models, one of which is started but none are finished.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Soclakit86 (Jan 3, 2021)

Good evening everyone;

As I said on my previous posts I am a victim of chronic dispersitis and therefore often have 4 or 5 projects in progress as well as a significant amount of unfinished kit.

To date, I have on the workbench:

_ FW 190A-5 (Eduard 1/48) -> during assembly
_ Me 262A-1a (Dragon 1/48) -> modification of the shutters
_ Me 262A-1a (Tamiya 1/48) -> being assembled
_ Me 262B-1a / U2 Nachtjäger (Dragon 1/48) -> being assembled
_ Me 262B-1a Training (Dragon + Scratch 1/48) -> being assembled
_ MiG 21 MFN (Eduard 1/48) -> pose stencils + diorama in progress
_ JJ-5 NVAF (Hobby Boss 1/48) -> almost ready for painting

On a more or less long term break:

_ Noratlas (Heller 1/72)
_ Fulmar Mk II (Eduard 1/48)
_ F-100D (Trumpeter 1/48)
_ CF-104G (Italeri 1/32)
_ H-21C "Flying Banana" (Italeri 1/48)
_ MiG 21 PFS Izdeliye 94A Fishbed F (Eduard PFM + PF + Scratch 1/48)
_ V-173 Flying Pancake (Sword 1/48)
_ PZL P-23A Karas (Mirage Hobby 1/48)
_ Ar 196A-3 (Revell 1/32)
_ P18-150 Super Cub Floatplane (Revell 1/32) 
_ Cougar 6 x 6 MRAP (Meng 1/35)
_ M1151 HMMVV (Academy + Eduard 1/35)
_ A-222 Bereg (Trumpeter 1/35)
_ M4A3 -76 (W) Sherman (Tasca 1/35)
_ S-75 Dvina (Trumpeter 1/35)
_ GAZ AAA & Quad M4 Maxim (Mini Art 1/35)


and at least another fortnight ...

Cordially.


----------



## Zippythehog (Jan 4, 2021)

Arma Hurri MkI 303 sq.
Sword Re 2001
Spit MkV USAAF for Op Jubilee


----------



## Bernhart (Jan 4, 2021)

i think 4, a Sherman Firefly just couldn't do the one piece at a time track and the after market one wasn't long enough. lost the box somewhere so all the hatches are missing . Have a resin Fokker from dutch airforce, the push pull engine one, landing gear just wouldn't stick, a hobby craft Dornier that I just gave up on and a Macchi 200 that has the metal and resin parts that just defeated me


----------



## rochie (Jan 4, 2021)

Down to just one, ICM 1/48 He111.

Might get it finished seeing as i am now on lockdown for at least 6 weeks !


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 4, 2021)

One unfinished Hasegawa 1/72 scale B-239 Buffalo. 
I painted the inside a little.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2021)

I've only got ..................... Oh, b*gger, didn't know it was _*that*_ many !!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2021)

Like Jan......a handful......


----------

